# Tonalist wins Belmont Stakes...



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

...denying California Chrome the Triple Crown. I'm positive this isn't a purposeful message to us. Almost positive.


----------



## scratchgolf (Nov 15, 2013)

KenOC said:


> ...denying California Chrome the Triple Crown. I'm positive this isn't a purposeful message to us.


I was trying to think of a way to twist this as well. I even started explaining Tone Rows and the Chromatic Scale to my sons over BBQ, immediately after the race. Then I realized it wasn't worthy of a new thread and ............oh. Never mind :lol:


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

I wonder if Schoenberg would have bet on this horse.
In any case, I'll be looking for Atonalist in the next Belmont.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

scratchgolf said:


> ...Then I realized it wasn't worthy of a new thread...


Oh, thanks a lot for that!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

In the Bizarro world, the winner would have been Atonalist.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

aleazk said:


>


Well, logically, the _horses [email protected]@_ is on that piano bench.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Heh! Heh! Good one!!


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

Evewrybody's wondering who will win the next twelve-tone world series .


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

superhorn said:


> Evewrybody's wondering who will win the next twelve-tone world series .


That's a puzzle. Who won the last one?


----------

